# New cLIMATE vivarium



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Hats off to Devon_Paul for some excellent communication all throughout the purchase and delivery of the rather large new viv for my Bosc monitors.



















I've got the Arizone 180 x 90 x 60 as I needed some extra depth compared to the wooden ND Aquatics viv that they are currently in.

When I first heard that the viv would be in excess of 50kg when delivered I did wonder how the hell it would go up the stairs, round the corner and along the corridor. But even though the wife is 36 weeks up the duff we managed with ease.

The build quality is good and feels solid. The doors are heavy duty and I don't think that they will be opening these so no locks for now. The nice little touch is the chrome handles in the doors instead of the stuck on tabs.

One downside that I feel is not just with this make, its the same with Herptek and all this style as well, the heating recess is not large enough for some serious heat and is a little too far over to one side for my liking. The option that I have taken is to mount porcelain holders through the aluminum mesh instead of drilling through the cream gel coat and seems to be getting there. All sets up are an elvolving process and this is just the start.

Just need to save up some more money for the next one, thankfully the Salvator is still less than 18 inches so no rush yet.

:lol2:




Climate Habitats - Fibreglass Vivariums - both terrestrial and arborial


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

What are you using to lock it mate? That bosc looks like a rebel who could open a sliding window with ease! lol.

Nice viv, how do you fine heat retention mate?


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

To be fair... I've used a few manufacturers; rhino, pro-cages, vision, my own MDF and I must say, that vivarium is very easy on the eyes!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> What are you using to lock it mate? That bosc looks like a rebel who could open a sliding window with ease! lol.
> 
> Nice viv, how do you fine heat retention mate?


Well he was foiled by a small piece of cardboard wedged inbetween the panes for the last several months so am sure that a couple of huge pieces of 6mm glass will keep him at bay.

It seems toasty enough in there at the moment so will know in a few days or so.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Speeple said:


> To be fair... I've used a few manufacturers; rhino, pro-cages, vision, my own MDF and I must say, that vivarium is very easy on the eyes!


Its cream, so quite inoffensive really?


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

with my wooden viv i used a folded bit of cardboard too as big snakes and lizards can easilly slide a door.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> with my wooden viv i used a folded bit of cardboard too as big snakes and lizards can easilly slide a door.


I was too tight to go and buy some rubber wedges.

:lol2:

I do have various locks knocking about all not being used at the moment?


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Its cream, so quite inoffensive really?


Not just the colour, looks a very well finished product with some nice design features (the chrome handles on the doors).

On a negative, it's being wasted on boscs... lol...


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Hats off to Devon_Paul for some excellent communication all throughout the purchase and delivery of the rather large new viv for my Bosc monitors.


Looking good mate. Many thanks again for your comments and for your support. I am glad that you are pleased with it. Hopefully your new unit will be man enough for your Boscs. :2thumb:


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

I like them!! but i do agree with the heating being to far over ect


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think its because they are fibreglass mate.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Devon_Paul said:


> Looking good mate. Many thanks again for your comments and for your support. I am glad that you are pleased with it. Hopefully your new unit will be man enough for your Boscs. :2thumb:


Give us a few days to get things sorted a little more and I'll send you some pics.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Looks mint!!! I've seen them a while back now and really liked them. They need to start making the 4ft by 2ft by 4ft arboreal vivs though, we could do with about 10 of them lol!!!!!
We've been talking about converting our vivs to fibreglass/ plastic for a while now. Might see if we get some some of the 180 terristrial in the next few months and test them before we change the whole collection


----------

